# Envirocare Finish Detailer



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*

£10.95 for 24 fl. oz From www.i4detailing.co.uk

*Used on:*

Renault Clio with metallic blue paintwork.

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

* Keep The Earth Clean & Green 
* Spray & Wipe Formula 
* Streak Free Cleaning 
* Deep Carnauba Shine 
* Removes Waterspots 
* Carnauba Protection
* Repels Dust

A quick and easy spray wax that leaves a wet look finish. This product dries instantly to an anti-static anti-streak and ant-fingerprint finish.

Non-Silicone, non-wax and body shop safe; Spray Detailer works fast on all painted, clear-coat, plastic, metal, vinyl, glass and rubber surfaces.

No VOC's solvents and completely biodegradeable.

*Packaging:*



















The bottle supplied is larger than the normal QD being of 24oz (750ml) (QDs are typically around 16oz, or 500ml size) and comes with the usual 'Off/Spray/Off/Stream' trigger. In use no leaks or dripping occurred

*Appearance & Fragrance:*

Water thin consistancy. Fragrance is hard to pinpoint - very pleasant but not immediately identifiable as being likened to anything.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

As the product claims to have cleaning ability, I didn't wash the rear screen with the rest of the car and left it with the accumulated waterspots, dust and general dirt from driving. That is not really too visible on the picture here, but in reality it was fairly dirty.










I sprayed quite a generous amount on this time and more than I used on the side glass (that had been washed prior to application), to provide some additional lubricant and volume of liquid to help lift and suspend the dirt off the glass.










This dirt was easily removed and excess product was absorbed into the towel with ease, even though the sun was out, the glass was fairly warm and so helping in this respect, from experience I could still establish this was a product that wouldn't require chasing and endless rubbing to remove from a surface or to get rid of any smearing.










*Ease Of Use:*

After a good shake, although the contents don't seperate when left standing, a couple of trigger pulls were sprayed onto an area of the panel.

On about a quarter of the bonnet:










As per instructions and par for the course with the majority of QDs, the product was spread around with one microfibre until all of the work area was covered and the film of product was just beginning to be 'dried' off the surface, then switch to a new towel and buffed until it was completely dry and slick feeling - both towels were simply non branded 70:30 split MFs, so nothing specially absorbant.

The result was a slick, silky smooth feel under the dry MF and in this respect it's pretty difficult to differentiate between this and a lot of very capable QDs on the market today that are similar to this one. Only the fully synthetic non wax QDs feel slicker than this but then they don't offer any protection boost claims.

The bonnet after drying/buffing from one angle into the sun:










And from the other with the sun behind me:










Front wing:




























A product that immediately sprang to mind when using this was the Britemax #6S (that I've reviewed in here before and really rated highly), and in all honesty, this is just as good. In fact if both were supplied in unlabled bottles for evaluation, only the differring smell would betray their origins to me in terms of use.

*Finish:*

Often it's hard to tell any visual improvement from using what is, in essence, 'just' a QD type product and although there was a very slight 'richening' of the colour and bit of a boost/pop to the metallic flake, it could be argued that this is in the eyes of the beholder. That shouldn't be read as a bad thing, it's just that to my eyes, no product in this sector gives any tangable visual improvement over a well kept and just washed finish - it does however 'feel' better than a non treated area with the added slickness and with this one in particular, the carnauba content should offer some protection..

Few afters shots:














































This product is suitable for a variety of hard surfaces on the car, and as glass was one of them, the side windows were given a treatment of this post washing.










The front wasn't done as it contains wax and so not advisable to use on the screen (plus the fact I'm still running a long term evaluation of the Aquartz on this car.

When I've washed the glass since, the water repellant qualities of this are extremely good indeed, so makes a great glass product in its own right with no smearing.

*Durability:*

The test car, following my full car application, did its usual trips up and down the M1 by the owner - not long journeys by any stretch, but motorway travel nontheless and in some wet weather on occasion. When I next inspected it a week later, the lower portions of the side flanks (up to the plastic trim section 1/3 up) did look remarkably clean and a lot of the road spray would seem to have streamed immediately off, as it would on well waxed or sealed paintwork. Now that could be puely due to the roads being not as dirty as normal or less traffic, but they still seemed to be resisting the dirty water spray sticking to the sides and drying on admirably well. For the record, any 'real' protection on this car in terms of a bona-fide wax or sealant has long since past its high performing stage and in the latter stages of wearing off
For what is predominantly a post wash quick detailer with some degree of added carnauba wax contant and not a standalone spray sealant, the durability assessment is somewhat secondary. That said, on another car I only get to wash about once every 3/4 weeks for a friend, there was still clear evidence of water beading and sheeting after the first application when I got the car weeks later to wash again.

*Value:*

Considering the larger than normal size of the bottle, for the RRP of just under £11 the value seems acceptable - not exceptional, but certainly competitive consider other products in this sector are braodly similar in terms of £ per ml.

*Overall DW Rating: 94%*










*Conclusion:*

All in all a highly capable wax enhanced QD spray that has ability as a post wash finishing spray to restore and boost the existing protection (a factor I will update on in time). A great glass cleaner and generally a top performing product from a little known brand. The only thing I didn't get chance to test was its claim to be suitable for spraying onto a wet car rather than after drying like I used it. I will try and test this out at a later date, but it's not a practice I tend to do personally these days.

Anyone seeking out a quick detailing product is a little spoiled for choice these days as there aren't 'bad' ones that I've come across in recent times, and it kind of boils down to if you want a 'pure' QD in that it simply cleans away light surface dust or provides lubrication for a seperate detailing stage. Or you want something with either wax or sealant content to help protect the paint. As this falls into the latter catagory, then I can recommend it in the same way I did with the Britemax #6S as the two are both almost identical in use and performance to me, and great examples of the type. I've given this a 1% higher overall rating that I did for the Britemax, purely based on the following paragraph:

*ADDITIONAL:*
I wrote the review above several weeks ago and have since used this on a few cars, and have an additional observation to make: I've already touched on it above, and further evaluation does show there seems to be quite a noticable 'self cleaning' effect present and rain - both on a car left standing, and on those driven in wet conditions - seems to wash the dirt away more than other similar products in this sector. There's no scientific angle here and I didn't set out to monitor this at the beginning, it's simply something I've noticed and thought to myself _"well, this car is staying remarkably clean considering where it's been driven / how dirty it was before that rainfall"_.

Thanks to Matt @ i4 for the test product and if you'd like to purchase this or find out more about the range please visit www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

Similar to the findings of Viper I found that this product had a decent level of cleaning power. A QD in a sense is never going to be used to clean dirty alloys or paint covered in dirt and grease, however, this product easily tackles water spotting and greasy fingerprints leaving a superb shine behind.

I also used it to clean my glass, although found it seriously difficult to photograph and they did not turn out well. After washing and drying the glass was nearly fully clean and Envirocare Finish Detailer really added the finishing touch.

The beading and sheeting on the windows was certainly good and was really an added benefit. That being said it would never repalce a dedicated sealant. It did not require excessing buffing off and it left a lovely strea free finish.

*Ease Of Use:*

There isn't much to be said in this area. Quick detailers are typically very easy to use and this product followed suit in this area. It was as simple as spraying on and wipping off immediately. I sprayed evenly over the panel using the spray function and buffed off with a Poorboys Mega Deluxe towel, following up with a Eurow Plush Towel for final buffing.

*Finish:*

This is a very difficult area to physically see as different eyes see diiferent things and everyone has a different idea on finish. I felt this product was great in the finish. The paint was left super slick and really held off the dirt after driving. This was particularly noticeable on the rear end of my Golf which usually attracts a lot of dirt.

I did feel that the flake pop in the metallic paint was also brought out using this product.

Golf Before Wash (This is also Wearing EnviroWax at this point)


















After Wash and use of Finish Detailer




























Honda Jazz Before:


















The Jazz wasn't looking too bad after a shampoo and dry. I felt the Finish Detailer added a little something - here are the afters.


















































*
Durability:*

Not exactly a great area for quick detailers but this one does lay down a bit of carnuaba protection. It did bead quite nicely and was the only product I had on the Honda Jazz. This beading lasted for two weeks and then was beginning to die. I would consider that a good period of time for a quick detailer and so I would rate it as above average in durability.

*Value:*

This product does not offer exceptional value for money when compared to the bulk bought dilutable QDs. Although if you consider the market for ready to use QDs then I feel that this price is about right for the amount in the bottle and the performance of the product.

*Overall DW Rating: 78%*









*Conclusion:*

This product offers a host of benefits and wll give a fresh waxed, slick look every time it is used. I have given it 78% as I genuinely feel it is up there in terms of quick detailers and is above average. That being said it didn't "WOW" me first time, but the more I use it the more I begin to like it and the more I begin to feel its a little bit special when I use it.

The product is also suitable to be used directly on a wet car if you prefer, but I don't tend to like this method and did not employ it for the test,

Anyone seeking out a quick detailing product is a little spoiled for choice 
f you are looking for a special pure QD then I would recommend this to you as a great buy. Used in the spray function it will last for ages. I was overly generous and barely used much of the bottle.

Thanks to Matt @ i4 for the test product and if you'd like to purchase this or find out more about the range please visit www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------

